# Tail Stock Die Holder



## jdsantiagojr (Mar 22, 2021)

I found a lot of variations of these holders and went with the easiest one for my first attempt. I would like to make another variation when I get some more steel. It will work for now.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Mar 22, 2021)

So long as it works: It's a success! Made mine with an MT3 shaft to fit my tailstock & is reversible to fit both large & small dies in my set.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice! A most use piece of tooling, it was one of my first projects after I got my lathe.


----------



## jdsantiagojr (Mar 22, 2021)

BROCKWOOD said:


> So long as it works: It's a success! Made mine with an MT3 shaft to fit my tailstock & is reversible to fit both large & small dies in my set.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


That is awesome . I was looking at different designs and that is one of the variations  I would like to try next .


----------

